# Help chosing school



## ReggieD (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi, I have been looking around my area for a bit now for a decent school of some form of Karate. This is what I found, http://taiho-ryu.org/ would you guys mind telling me what you think or if you have heard of this style before. I am not looking to get into Karate for sport or competition, purely for self defence, so this place looked ok to me. I don't know if it matters or not but I have a little bit of a background in Wing Chun but quit studying it beacuse I did not feel it was what I am looking for.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Can (Jun 21, 2007)

That doesn't really look like a karate school.  It sounds like some guy's personal mix of a jujitsu style with assorted karate he picked up along the way.  Someone would probably have to observe what the guy's doing to say more.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 21, 2007)

The site claims that they are based off Taiho Jutsu, which is primarily a grappling system, and that they've incorporated some Karate techniques as well.  

It doesn't look like primarily a Karate school, and most liklely not a traditional Karate school.  

Keep this in mind: just because they aren't a Karate school first (by my guess), has no bearing on whether or not their art is effective.  If anything, you should go pay a visit to the school, and ask if you can take a class or two.  While you're there, speak with the instructors.


----------



## ReggieD (Jun 21, 2007)

I had planned on paying them a visit either way, but I'm primarily intrested in a traditional Karate school, unfourtnatley there isn't much outside ATA and a pretty good Wing Chun school in my area so I may have to go with something else if this place don't check out. Ugh living in Arkansas sucks


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 21, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Keep this in mind: just because they aren't a Karate school first (by my guess), has no bearing on whether or not their art is effective. If anything, you should go pay a visit to the school, and ask if you can take a class or two. While you're there, speak with the instructors.


 
Well put.
Go there and check it out.  It may be a good school, regardless of whatever they teach.

AoG


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2007)

ReggieD said:


> I had planned on paying them a visit either way, but I'm primarily intrested in a traditional Karate school, unfourtnatley there isn't much outside ATA and a pretty good Wing Chun school in my area so I may have to go with something else if this place don't check out. Ugh living in Arkansas sucks


 
Where in Arkansas do you live?


----------



## thetruth (Jun 22, 2007)

Go to ALL of the martial arts schools within the distance you are willing to travel and see which one floats your boat.   Thats the best way.  Also, don't just check the instructor out, check the quality of his students out

Cheers
Sammy:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jun 22, 2007)

thetruth said:


> Go to ALL of the martial arts schools within the distance you are willing to travel and see which one floats your boat. Thats the best way. Also, don't just check the instructor out, check the quality of his students out
> 
> Cheers
> Sammy:asian:


 
That says it best..You will know in your heart if the place is right for you..


----------



## searcher (Jun 24, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Where in Arkansas do you live?


 

That is what I want to know.   If you tell us where you are at and how far you are willing to drive, we can help you out.


As for the site you had in your original post, go check them out and keep an open mind.   It sounds a little thin to me, but I may be wrong.


----------



## chinto (Jun 25, 2007)

ReggieD said:


> Hi, I have been looking around my area for a bit now for a decent school of some form of Karate. This is what I found, http://taiho-ryu.org/ would you guys mind telling me what you think or if you have heard of this style before. I am not looking to get into Karate for sport or competition, purely for self defence, so this place looked ok to me. I don't know if it matters or not but I have a little bit of a background in Wing Chun but quit studying it beacuse I did not feel it was what I am looking for.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 

go to the school and have a look. I would also look into any other schools that you are willing to comute the distance to attand in your aria.  observe and ask a few questions and then make the best call you can.


----------



## chinto (Aug 7, 2007)

have you found a school/ dojo yet?? If so do you like it?


----------



## ReggieD (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry due to some family issues I havent been able to get anywhere near a net connection for a minute or two. Unfortantley I have not found a school yet, as to where I live, I live in Benton Ar, which is about 20-25 mins from Little rock, making any school there somewhat impractical with work and school starting soon.


----------



## chinto (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry to hear that.  hope it works out so you can train soon !


----------

